

Ask HN: Security camera system recommendations? - tdfx

I&#x27;m looking to set up a security cam system at my house and hoping to lean on others&#x27; experience.  Preferably an outdoor camera with decent night vision.<p>What brands of cameras to look at?  Which to avoid?  Has anyone had any good&#x2F;bad experiences with fully hosted (remote) systems, or should they record to a local machine?  If local, what kind of connection should be preferred?
======
Someone1234
Foscam are fine if you want to do everything yourself. They have a nice web-UI
that allows you to control & configure the camera and such, but there are no
cloud integration (e.g. DropCam) so you'd need a PC to receive and store the
feed if you want that. They also require at least 101 understanding of
computer networks (e.g. locating it on your network, setting up static IPs,
etc).

You can actually receive a Foscam feed directly from an unmodified VLC if you
know the URL of the feed, plus there are tons of third party apps and
applications which work with Foscam (e.g. IP Cam Viewer Pro, Blue Iris, etc).

I will say that dollar per dollar Foscam are good value. However if I would
recommend them really depends a lot on your needs and expectations. If you
want something that "just works" then DropCam might be more your speed. A
Foscam is a technical product (as opposed to a "consumer product") that
provides you with a lot of flexibility at a good price, it isn't for everyone
or every situation.

For example I was talking to a small shopkeeper the other day, and I
recommended for them a DropCam, since they needed simplicity and cloud
storage. Neither of which are Foscam's cup of tea.

------
mcotton
I'd be happy to go through some of your options even if you don't use us.
We're a startup that does cloud based security video hosting.
[https://eagleeyenetworks.com](https://eagleeyenetworks.com)

Let me know if you want to talk. mcotton <at> eagleeyenetworks.com

~~~
jpetersonmn
Our company is looking into Eagle Eye for cameras at our network of testing
centers. Pretty slick product from what I've seen so far.

